# Cub Cadet 1525 & 1527 review



## jodyand

I have a 1525 and have about 32hrs on havent had no problems with it. I am glad i went with it instead of the JD L110 not that they arent good LTs because they are but for the money i think the 1525 is a better value. My 1525 cut great and mulches good and after 16 years of riding a gear mower the hydro is great will never buy anouther gear LT. So let here how well you like yours or dislike yours.
Jody


----------



## ThGrubInspector

*Cub 1525*

Picked up my 1525 for the same price as the Deere L110 and I haven't looked back since. The 15Hp Kawasaki is more than enough power  and a much better engine than the single valve Kohler.


----------

